# Woodwind Evolutions by Spitfire Audio - Demo Part 4



## juliandoe (May 17, 2022)

Here's a small demo of the Woods Light section of Spitfire Audio's Woodwind Evolutions
I hope this is helpful


----------



## juliandoe (May 25, 2022)




----------



## juliandoe (May 31, 2022)




----------



## juliandoe (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## pranic (Jun 7, 2022)

Thank you for sharing this. I've kept this library on my wishlist, though I'm increasingly feeling that I have pretty good coverage between all the Albion libraries, BBCSO/Abbey Road One, and Liminal Winds. Recently, I picked up Heavyocity Vento for a great deal and that's got some really great evolutions, too. Maybe the Black Weekend will result in me finally buying this from Spitfire, though I do appreciate that you did so many videos of the library!


----------



## juliandoe (Jun 8, 2022)

pranic said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I've kept this library on my wishlist, though I'm increasingly feeling that I have pretty good coverage between all the Albion libraries, BBCSO/Abbey Road One, and Liminal Winds. Recently, I picked up Heavyocity Vento for a great deal and that's got some really great evolutions, too. Maybe the Black Weekend will result in me finally buying this from Spitfire, though I do appreciate that you did so many videos of the library!


Thanks for the heartwarming comment. IMHO wood Evos are quite a unique library to add to your arsenal and it's difficult to find something similar from other companies. 
It's a different flavor that blends perfectly with strings, brass, and even synths.
In the videos, I've tried to explore only the main sections of the library. But the number of combinations is nearly infinite so I find myself playing the library over and over accumulating hours of recordings. Between evos this is the one I recommend the most. The others are more genre-focused and you can be more selective. 
As far as I know, spitfire does several sales during the year. 40% is the norm. The only advantages of BF are the collections but they're useful only if you want all the instruments included. I believe the next is the summer sale, which should be on soon.
I hope this is helpful
Have a wonderful day


----------

